# It’s Official: FBI Actively Tracking Animal Cruelty Cases across U.S.



## Administrator

_It’s a great start to the year, because in 2016, the Federal Bureau of Investigation will begin tracking data on animal cruelty cases and while law enforcement and animal advocates’ reasoning differ, both agree that the information will be beneficial.
The FBI teamed up with the National Sheriffs’ Association as well as the Animal Welfare Institute to track and record these cases within the National Incident-Based Reporting System (NIBRS), which is the FBI’s collection of national crime stats.
_
*Read the whole story: http://www.petguide.com/blog/dog/its-official-fbi-actively-tracking-animal-cruelty-cases-across-u-s/*


----------

